# How much of leather seats are actually leather?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Leather seating surfaces. No where else.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Leather seating surfaces. No where else.


Correct. 

I made a quick "leather map" of the seats (just the fronts). I couldn't find an image I wanted to use online, so I went and got a pic of ours - please excuse the mess, my wife manages to get her car very dirty, somehow.

The blue is what is leather.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Odd. The drivers seat bottom feels like vinyl, I mean it doesn't soak up the Lexol, but headrest does, like leather.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup - pretty much everywhere your body touches is leather, aside from the headrest.

On the back seats it is just the inserts that are leather. None of the bolsters are leather back there.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Both my early 70 Mopars came with Vinyl which had the fake pleather leather look, loved it! Sure I also wore Polyester. I would never buy a cloth covered car again after I saw what the Chevy grease Monkeys did to my Cruze, one in front and one riding in back although they fixed what they were searching for~


----------

